# What are Schizophrenic Tendencies?



## Freckles (Mar 25, 2010)

I have suffered with anxiety, post traumatic stress and what seems to be OCD for years on in. My father was very abusive. He went to prison for many years over the things he did to both me and my mother. The story is too long to recount but it involved him kidnapping her, leaving me home alone for days and being held at gunpoint several times. That is just a small portion of the things we went through. He later shot himself although he lived, he survived with half a brain. 

I AM very suspicious of my spouse. I ask him things daily to "check" that he isn't cheating or doing anything to hurt me. I also think I hear girls talking when I'm on the phone with him. It's more like a mumble so I'm not sure that I'm "hearing" things or afraid of this happening. It all sums up around my husband and I don't know why. Although I do "check" that my kids are ok several times through the night. I don't wake them but I will go into their room to be sure they are breathing, covered up, not cold etc.

A few years back I went to the therapist. It was a one time thing and they didn't ask to see me again. He asked about my past and diagnosed me as OCD, anxiety and post traumatic stress. He mentioned that I might have mild schizophrenia or schizophrenic tendencies but it wasn't anything I needed to worry about or be on medication for. (At least the tendencies. He said I needed anxiety medication.) I'm just not too sure you can diagnose someone off one visit. 

Is this truly a schizophrenic tendency or could this be more related to the Post Traumatic Stress? I have never resolved the issues with my father and I wonder if this could be related to me being very untrusting of my spouse. After this happened, I was also abandoned by his family and my mother sunk into deep depression. She was not emotionally available for about four years. 

I fear that I am going crazy. Some days I really believe that phrase "I work so hard my mind needs a paycheck!"

Any help is appreciated . . .


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not sure that "mild schizophrenia" exists, to be honest. What sort of therapist was this?

In any case, we cannot offer you a diagnosis here but it certainly sounds as though your childhood was characterized by a lot of trauma and neglect and on that basis it would be surprising if you didn't have some PTSD symptoms. Given that you also report some OCD symptoms, I'd be inclined to suspect that the combination probably accounts for what you're describing here.

I know you've just had a new baby but in time it would probably be worth reassuring yourself by consulting a psychiatrist or psychologist in person where you can get some more definitive answers to what you're asking here.


----------



## Freckles (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Doctor. I don't believe the therapist was a doctor. If I'm not mistaken, the person was a counselor or maybe a neurologist that said "mild schizophrenia". I don't remember to be honest but I'd lean more towards the first because I didn't have any scans or anything to that nature. The doctor I had didn't know where to send me that my insurance would cover back then so that's my two best guesses.

That statement always scared me because I always thought of schizophrenia as a debilitating disease. (Of course, I know that there are medications and therapy that can help people to live a normal life.) I don't have any other classic symptoms of schizophrenia. I don't believe anything that would be considered strange nor feel like I'm being watched etc. I do stay paranoid about my spouse and have the fear of being cheated on. Though that's never been a problem in our relationship.

So while I know I can't be diagnosed online that does make me feel a lot better and seems to make a lot more sense. I go back to my six week checkup next week and I'm going to mention the therapist appointment again. Even if I have to pay out of pocket I think that it will be money well spent to know that I'm keeping my sanity and hopefully working through some long suffered problems.

Thanks again for your help. The service you provide with these forums and your helpful advice is unlike any other support site I've found. Everyone is so kind and caring around here. It's an invaluable resource for all of us seeking answers and encouragement on tough days.


----------



## SoSo (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Freckles, sorry about the trauma you had in your life.  I hope you will be able to get the answers you seek.  I can't see how anyone can make any diagnosis in one visit so hopefully you will find someone who can give you the answers and peace of mind.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 25, 2010)

SoSo said:


> I can't see how anyone can make any diagnosis in one visit



Actually, a skilled diagnostician can sometimes provide a pretty accurate provisional diagnosis in one session, depending on the disorder. Some diagnoses are more complicated than others.


----------

